# Trolling for wipers with a fly rod



## Treehugnhuntr (Sep 7, 2007)

Imagine me shaking my head. (Horizontally)

Actually, What weight rod? Are you talking that little guy you spoke of? Seems like that might be a little small for trolling. Maybe an eight or 9 wt.?

I dunno, I guess it wouldn't be any different than trolling with a float tube, as boring as that is. At least you can stand upright in a boat. Let us know how it goes or better yet, take me with you. :wink:


----------



## Treehugnhuntr (Sep 7, 2007)

I remember 100% I could have finished 8 more were I had the time!

You and LOAH still on for Saturday? Maybe you and I can get out sometime the beginning of next week, before I leave? We'll see if those suckers like the flies.

T


----------



## cheech (Sep 25, 2007)

If you are trolling you may as well throw a fly on a trolling rod. As far as casting into a boil, anything white. Look up crease flies, clouser minnows, Zonkers etc. I like to fish Arizona style minnows. Fish em white. If you must troll, make sure you have a fast sinking line.


----------



## cheech (Sep 25, 2007)

If you are trolling you may as well throw a fly on a trolling rod. As far as casting into a boil, anything white. Look up crease flies, clouser minnows, Zonkers etc. I like to fish Arizona style minnows. Fish em white. If you must troll, make sure you have a fast sinking line.


----------



## cheech (Sep 25, 2007)

If you are trolling you may as well throw a fly on a trolling rod. As far as casting into a boil, anything white. Look up crease flies, clouser minnows, Zonkers etc. I like to fish Arizona style minnows. Fish em white. If you must troll, make sure you have a fast sinking line.


----------



## scott_rn (Sep 11, 2007)

fatbass said:


> Cheech, you really only have to tell me once.
> 
> See...a fly on a trolling rod takes the ~ROMANCE~ out of playing the fish on a fly rod. I'm going to try it on my homebuilt 31 year old, 7 foot graphite 3 weight and Pfleuger Medalist knockoff and see what happens. _(O)_


I read an article of a fly fishing magazine one time that described a costa rica trip fly fishing 80+ feet of water with 4 oz. of weight. The guy explained that if he had been using spinning tackle he would have been jigging, but because he was using a 12 wt. fly rod, he was actually fly fishing.

Personally, I would wait until you see them boil - but that is just out of practicality. You won't catch me pretenting to be a purist :wink:


----------



## cheech (Sep 25, 2007)

If you are trolling you may as well throw a fly on a trolling rod. As far as casting into a boil, anything white. Look up crease flies, clouser minnows, Zonkers etc. I like to fish Arizona style minnows. Fish em white. If you must troll, make sure you have a fast sinking line.






TIghten that drag on the Pflueger... You'll need as much of it as possible.


----------



## bushrat311 (Sep 11, 2007)

fatbass said:


> I'm going to try it on my homebuilt 31 year old, 7 foot graphite 3 weight and Pfleuger Medalist knockoff and see what happens. _(O)_


Hopefully your not too fond of your 3-wt, it may not survive the battle...


----------



## Gordon (Sep 11, 2007)

> Dude, that is great!


Knock it off! I have a copyright on that phrase!


----------



## PBH (Nov 7, 2007)

fatbass said:


> I am determined to catch a wiper on the flail whip when the boils start but until I find a boil, I wanted to know the general concensus from hardcore fly shooters if trolling with a fly rod is "Kosher".


I had no idea that there should even be an issue with trolling your fly rod. Certainly the fish don't mind!

http://utahonthefly.com/forums/showthread.php?t=18956


----------



## cheech (Sep 25, 2007)

fatbass said:


> The boils are starting so tonight I'll be flailing my 3 weight furiously over the boat in hopes of catching a wiper! :mrgreen:


dude that is great


----------



## PBH (Nov 7, 2007)

fatbass said:


> I'll be flailing my 3 weight furiously over the boat in hopes of catching a wiper! :mrgreen:


Dude -- take something bigger than your 3. You don't want it broken...


----------



## cheech (Sep 25, 2007)

fatbass said:


> cheech said:
> 
> 
> > fatbass said:
> ...


no I should not


----------



## cheech (Sep 25, 2007)

fatbass said:


> cheech said:
> 
> 
> > fatbass said:
> ...


no I should not


----------



## cheech (Sep 25, 2007)

fatbass said:


> cheech said:
> 
> 
> > fatbass said:
> ...


no I should not


----------



## Treehugnhuntr (Sep 7, 2007)

Fatbass, Back in a few days, I'm totally on board (pun intended) for whippin for wipers! 

Maybe Monday?

T


----------



## madonafly (Dec 27, 2007)

I gotta ask. I agree with time you can land big fish with light gear, but you will kill the fish for sure, specially in this heat. Is that your goal?

But I am only writing this once :roll:


----------



## Treehugnhuntr (Sep 7, 2007)

Mmmmmm, Wiper.


----------



## madonafly (Dec 27, 2007)

You got me there, but I still gotta believe you can play a fish to death (again, specially in hot weather). Just because they swim off doesn't mean you didn't kill them.
I am not meaning you or anyone in particular here.


----------



## caddis8 (Sep 10, 2007)

Before I moved out to the prairie, I went with my dad, wife, and uncle. We both took our fly rods(5 wt and 6 wt). My dad trolled a black leech and caught a wiper, walleye, and another wiper on the troll....he then proceeded to clean up on the boils. His choice of fly? Yellow marabou leech.... I caught a couple on a clouser and broke a couple off on a zonker....

Take it for what it's worth...


----------



## madonafly (Dec 27, 2007)

I am sorry...you must be right.


----------



## PBH (Nov 7, 2007)

Any fish can be played to exhaustion. Any. Even the wiper.



fatbass said:


> I don't get it. Are all these new flyrods so weak they can't take a bend or do today's fishermen not know how to play a fish?
> 
> What am I missing?


what I don't get is why do some fishermen insist on using too small of equipment? Is it a macho thing? Hell, I could probably kill a bull elk with my .22 if I wanted, but why? What is the point?

Use the proper equipment. If the wipers you are chasing are only 12", then by all means take your 3 weight. I think you'd be better off with at least a 5, if not a 7.

Good luck. I hope you have fun.


----------



## PBH (Nov 7, 2007)

fatbass said:


> I have *never* had a wiper lollygag on the surface, stunned for 3 to 5 seconds like about half of the trout I've released.


Maybe you should be using a heavier rod for the trout?

hmmmmm......

I have had a wiper "lollygag" after catching it: http://i84.photobucket.com/albums/k32/P ... G_0814.jpg

Doh! he's not on the surface. He's on my fin.

Wipers are not immune from being played to exhaustion.


----------



## cheech (Sep 25, 2007)

Just because a fish swims off with a head full of steam doesn't mean it's going to live.


----------



## Treehugnhuntr (Sep 7, 2007)

Mmmmmm, Wiper.

At present, The population of wipers in Willard is overpopulated. Releasing a few that might die is probably good for the fishery and probably feeds several under-oxygenated and starving catfish, which we all know are struggling.. Thanks for doing your share of conservation work FB.

*Fatbass wrote:*


> I once went to the Virgin Islands. They are now just the Islands.


 :lol:


----------



## madonafly (Dec 27, 2007)

Treehugnhuntr said:


> Mmmmmm, Wiper.
> 
> At present, The population of wipers in Willard is overpopulated. Releasing a few that might die is probably good for the fishery and probably feeds several under-oxygenated and starving catfish, which we all know are struggling.. Thanks for doing your share of conservation work FB.
> 
> ...


Too bad he doesn't kill any (the hardy fish thing) :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------

